# OHSS on clomid



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, just wondering if anyone on here has had OHSS whilst on clomid and, if so, what was it like? I'm on CD16, pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, and since then I have had really bad sharp/gripping pain low down in the middle. It gets worse when I move and it gets very intense as I sit down. I've also had some pains in my lower back, tops of my legs and pubic bone and feel icky...


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

OHSS makes you bloat like nothing before.

My first signs were: Vomiting (green bile), diarrhea, a severely extended stomach and 1st weight gain in 4 days.
I was unable to walk, eat, or breathe properly. Every bump in the car hurt like hell and I stopped being able to pee properly.

Trust me, you will notice when you get that ill, and you should go to A&E or get a scan done at your clinic.

By the sounds of it, it could be a mild case at the most. Are you pregnant? This triggered it for me x


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I definitely don't have anything other than the pain and nausea at the mo but the pain is getting worse. Any kind of movement or jolting causes pain and every so often I get really intense pain. I popped to the Dr's as I managed to get a late cancellation and they reckon it's either a cyst or multiple cysts bursting from ovulation. Been told to rest and take paracetamol and if pain gets worse or I get any other symptoms of OHSS to go straight to A&E. 

Thank you again for sharing your experience, I'm really sorry to hear of your loss x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks babe.
Nothing to be done... I found a study that said that sufferers of severe OHSS are more likely to miscarry, so I had the odds stacked against me.
Really hope you feel better soon and they can give you a definitive answer.
I was in maternity clothes at 5 weeks...
Feel better xx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

That's interesting, I did have a quick look about OHSS and miscarriage but didn't find much out. It worries me that I'll react even worse on the stronger IVF drugs even though I've only had this 2 out of 7 cycles  pain has eased very slightly today but my tummy is very distended still so will wait and see what happens, got joggers on as they're the only thing I have with an elasticated waist! 

Wishing you the best x


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

http://products.sanofi.us/clomid/clomid.html#hyper

I found this which gives a whole lot more information and stats than the clomid patient leaflet I got.

If you click on the hyper stimulation of varies link (its in blue text) it takes you to a lot of info and rates of reported incidents.The table of symptoms I actually found really informative myself too.

It shows the symptoms,and in percentages also shows you how typical/not typical some symptoms are.

The only real underlined warning I received from my specialist about Clomid (Clomiphene) was if you're vision gets blurry,stop asap.


----------

